# Poor customer service from Swift? (Coxie)



## Coxie (Jun 21, 2009)

We have had nothing but problems with our Bessacarr E695 (too many to go into in this posting), and have been getting them resolved one-by-one via our dealers in Gloucestershire.

However, we are now having to send our van back to the factory as there is a problem with the rear lounge seats which the dealers cannot fix, and a problem with our security d-handle resulting from our new habitation door. 

So having received an engineers report in mid-July to confirm that the van needed to go back to the factory, Swift took a further 6 weeks to issue a letter giving us a date in November, which does not list both issues.

I have since tried to make contact with the Customer Services Manager to change the date and clarify that there are two issues to be resolved, but I am still waiting for a reply 2 weeks later.

Ordinarily, we would have a lot more patience, but having been advised NOT to reject the vehicle formally and to give the dealer and Swift the chance to solve our issues, we are sick and tired of waiting.

Anyone from Swift out there who can help?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Poor customer service from Swift*



Coxie said:


> We have had nothing but problems with our Bessacarr E695 (too many to go into in this posting), and have been getting them resolved one-by-one via our dealers in Gloucestershire.
> 
> However, we are now having to send our van back to the factory as there is a problem with the rear lounge seats which the dealers cannot fix, and a problem with our security d-handle resulting from our new habitation door.
> 
> ...


Hi I am sure someone from Swift will be with you very soon :wink: must admit they have been briliant with us............I must admit that I do miss Kath on the forum, but Andy etc are brill too and I am sure that they will help you.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hey coxie- you'll really cop it putting Posts like that on here :wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Telbell said:


> Hey coxie- you'll really cop it putting Posts like that on here :wink:


 :roll: ain't it time you got a swift LOL :lol: you seem to love this area of MHF ROFL :wink: come on Tellbell you are really a secret agent for Swift :wink:


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Mine went back to the factory for a few things, they were great with me.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

HI Coxie,
Sorry to hear that we havent replied, if you can email me some details I will speak to our Head of Customer Services and make sure we contact you,
Thanks
Andy

[email protected]


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> ome on Tellbell you are really a secret agent for Swif


 :lol: :lol:

True what I said though innit??

Steve (SandJ) will be on here soon-when he's finished watching Stevie G & Glen Johnson playing for England :wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> HI Coxie,
> Sorry to hear that we havent replied, if you can email me some details I will speak to our Head of Customer Services and make sure we contact you,
> Thanks
> Andy
> ...


Well done Andy 20 mins from the post to a reply :wink: do you folks ever get an evening off :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Sorry to hear that we havent replied, if you can email me some details I will speak to our Head of Customer Services


No-I,m not going to say "there you are, you have to be a MHF member to get good service!"
:lol: :wink:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Telbell said:


> ........ you have to be a MHF member to get good service!"
> :lol: :wink:


Well it doesn't bode well for those manufacturers that shy away from the forums does it! :lol:

Andy


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Well it doesn't bode well for those manufacturers that shy away from the forums does it! Laughing


Exactly Andy

Purchasers should expect good service whether or not they are Forum Members, and should not need to go onto a Forum to chase things up-irrespective of what they buy and from whom :wink: 
Should they?


----------



## Coxie (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks Andy, will email you some more details...glad to know there's someone willing to help

[I find it interesting that someone from Swift is able to reply online within 20 minutes, but the Customer Services Manager is unable to reply in 2 weeks.]


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That's because one KNOWS lots of customers are watching what happens in your case, whereas the other thinks you are alone ....

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Coxie said:


> [I find it interesting that someone from Swift is able to reply online within 20 minutes, but the Customer Services Manager is unable to reply in 2 weeks.]


It's the special treatment that Swift provide to all MHF members. :wink: 
Where else would you be able to get a response from a manufacturer within a few minutes at this time of day?

Now you've found out how effective the link between MHF and Swift is, maybe it's time to consider becoming a subscriber so you can keep up the dialogue with Swift once your free posts run out. 8)
When you post as a MHF member you've got the full weight and influence of the whole community behind you.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

gaspode said:


> It's the special treatment that Swift provide to all MHF members. :wink: Where else would you be able to get a response from a manufacturer within a few minutes at this time of day?


There are other sites you will get the same response but we are unable to mention them on here. If anyone would like to know them then feel free to send me an email.



gaspode said:


> Now you've found out how effective the link between MHF and Swift is, maybe it's time to consider becoming a subscriber


You do not need to be a member of this site to get an effective service from Swift. From my communication with Swift owners a lot of the problems arise from dealers alleging it is Swift or the owners failing to be accurate.



Tellbell said:


> Steve (SandJ) will be on here soon-when he's finished watching Stevie G & Glen Johnson playing for England Wink


Tell, your lone crusade against Swift needs to be admired. Such devotion to duty with no gain to oneself. :lol: As Brairose stated, it is time you bought yourself a Swift. I would ensure you get a Friday afternoon shift one. wink: :lol: (By the way, Swift do not work Friday afternoons 8O :wink: )

(Good match by the way :wink: ) :

Speak soon Tell, no doubt :wink:

Swift listen to their customers, a lot of the improvements on the 2009 and the to be 2010 models have come from customers.

Good luck with your problems Coxie, I hope they are solved quickly.

Steve

Edit due to:
I wanted to change something :roll:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steve- took your time! :wink: 

I have no "crusade against Swift"

But this is not the first time a Swift owner has had little communication or response from the company UNTIL they have aired their grievance on MHF- and then, when they do respond on here they're greeted with plaudits from all around.

Yes-as I've said before, great for you MHF Swifters that they are on here, but non MHF-ers shouldn't have to come on here to get quick service should they? Coxie believes so, and I don't think Andy would disagree with that?

PS- Like your Signature Steve :wink:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well all I can say is that I take my hat off to Swift for having the decency to join a forum such as MHF and for being prepared to respond so openly to peoples complaints and issues etc. I just wish that all the other motorhome manufacturers out there were quite as prepared as Swift have been to join this and other similar forums and who would then take the kind of commendable stand that Swift have! I know if I owned a Swift or were thinking of buying one then I would be quite reassured by the attitude that Swift have displayed to their customers through this forum and I hope their sales have increased as a result.  

Obviously, no matter how hard they try they will not ever please all of the people all of the time and there will inevitably still be customers who feel disappointed and unhappy - but by and large, it certainly looks to me like they do a far better job of looking after their customers than many of their rivals appear to do and they seem to take their After Sales service very seriously indeed.

Well Done Swift!  

Sue


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I would be quite reassured by the attitude that Swift have displayed to their customers through this forum


"Through this Forum...." : .that's the salient point Sue, and I wouldn't disagree. But there are those "outside the Forum" who haven't had that service until they became "Inside" the Forum and that's my point.

And having made that point, accepted or not, I'll leave you with it....otherwise it becomes another "round in circles" thread. :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Telbell said:


> > I would be quite reassured by the attitude that Swift have displayed to their customers through this forum
> 
> 
> "Through this Forum...." : .that's the salient point Sue, and I wouldn't disagree. But there are those "outside the Forum" who haven't had that service until they became "Inside" the Forum and that's my point.
> ...


Just gotta say that I agree with you Tel.

steve


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Telbell said:


> "Through this Forum...." : .that's the salient point Sue, and I wouldn't disagree. But there are those "outside the Forum" who haven't had that service until they became "Inside" the Forum and that's my point.
> 
> And having made that point, accepted or not, I'll leave you with it....otherwise it becomes another "round in circles" thread. :lol:


Mmm I can see the point you are making Telbell but as I am not party to the Swift customer service reports from those customers either on the "outside" or "inside" of this forum I am obviously unable to comment fairly or accurately on such matters. However, I presume from your comments that you do have such company information to hand and are speaking with some knowledge regarding this matter? However, regardless of whatever these may be - surely Swift have still got to be congratulated for sticking their heads above the parapet and responding so positively on the forum, when so many of their fellow competitors choose to keep stum and say absolutely zilch!

I don't know what others think, but as a reader, reading the many posts praising Swift, the desperate pleas from Swift customers with technical problems and then the consequential responses from Swift themselves, I have by and large been very impressed and it says a lot about a company when they display such obvious pride and concern regarding their company reputation! If keeping up a good public image is important to them, then hopefully this will reflect in how they conduct their after sales service and in return the Swift customers will benefit profusely! 

I would just like to point out that I do not own a Swift myself but my best friend Briarose (who also posts on here) does and she has nothing but praise for how Swift have looked after her. Only the other day she mentioned that if they were to ever sell their beloved Bolero, they would definitely purchase another Swift as in her opinion, their customer service is first class!

Sue


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have recently contact Swift via there Email address and I got a quick reply and the problem was sorted out very quick. 

They would not have knowen that I was a forum member so in my case I can say we have been well looked after by Swift if we sent them a PM from here or an E Mail. 



Richard...


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*swirt service*

I am afraid i must agree with some of the comments discussed on this particular post i went the normal recognised route of reporting my flooring problem that has reocurred i.e dealer etc.dealer sent report by e.mail no word from swift after almost two weeks then lo and behold put comment on m.h.f. then approx 3o mins later reply from Andy and phone call from Swift in the morning the point i am trying to put over is ther does not seem any consistency in their procedures .I would also like to point out i would not had even found out about my flooring problem had i not paid my tenners on hear .By the way my m/h goes back to the factory in December to have the floor done properly this time and not just down the sides as before this is not a moan just statement of what actually happened.JAKS :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: swirt service*



jaks said:


> I am afraid i must agree with some of the comments discussed on this particular post i went the normal recognised route of reporting my flooring problem that has reocurred i.e dealer etc.dealer sent report by e.mail no word from swift after almost two weeks then lo and behold put comment on m.h.f. then approx 3o mins later reply from Andy and phone call from Swift in the morning the point i am trying to put over is ther does not seem any consistency in their procedures .I would also like to point out i would not had even found out about my flooring problem had i not paid my tenners on hear .By the way my m/h goes back to the factory in December to have the floor done properly this time and not just down the sides as before this is not a moan just statement of what actually happened.JAKS :lol:  :lol:


I know what you are saying and I agree that 2 weeks later and no response is by no means acceptable - but at least you have got a result in the end and I am sure you must be delighted with the fact that Swift do at least respond if they read about customer problems on here?

I know how annoying it is when your motorhome develops faults and we have had several problems with our 2 year old Auto Trail ourselves, including floor delamination, which hopefully will be corrected in October when it is booked in to have this work carried out! I must confess as much as we love our MH our patience is beginning to wane a bit now and I only wish Auto Trail were as vigilante and as active on this forum as Swift are!

Good luck with your floor and I hope everything goes well!

Sue


----------

